# 2004 Exhaust advice



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Howdy,

I have a 2004 with Borla Catback. I want to go with Kook's Long Tubes and Catless Mids. Are catless mids something that a shop will install, seeing as you are not emissions legal? Also, do you need to flash the computer for tune?


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

/bump


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, it depends if your state requires an emissions check. In WV, we don't have emissions tests, but it is required that cats are present during regular inspection. Without cats, your downstream O2 sensor will kick you an engine light or service engine light, there are a couple of was around it..one being a tune (where they'll just shut off the code) or O2 simulators. Neither of which I have tried since we require cats...(or cats gutted out, they'll never know the difference) :cool


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoa, I just realized you were in Ohio....there are no inspections. I'm in Wheeling, where about are you?


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Dayton Ohio


----------

